# 3 mile bridge



## Terrythrower (Oct 7, 2007)

I have not seen any reports from the 3 mile bridge.Is anyone fishing there?


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah there is not shit out there except pinfish! the bridge needs to be longer. A few reds have been around but nothen like it was before i did good during the summer but nothen now


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

what about white trout? Is anyone catching anything on either side of the bridge? am coming down this weekend with grandkids and want them to have some fun. will have the boat.
thanks


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i went out there a few times the last couple weeks, a few white trout, when there were some being caught there would be an hour that you could catch 20 then nothing but pinfish. 

last time i went out a few days ago i was there an hour not even getting nibbles from pins, not catching croakers, nothing, just dead. a few guys out there said it had been like that for them for a couple weeks. a buddy of mine anchored his boat a few hundred yards out past the end closer to where the old pier went out to and said he got into some nice reds and alot of white trout so like other people are saying i think its just it doesnt go out far enough and the fish are holding out in a little deeper water i suppose. seems out a little deeper right over where the rubble of the old bridge there seems to be fish.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sheepies are being reported in the deeper water also


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

My neighbor was working on a boat yesterday. The owner was in a hurry, cause th said he was tearing up redfish, white trout and something else i dont remember


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah no one fished where the bridge is now.. everyone went past the hump and fished i duno why they wasted the money one bulding it so short? who knows


----------

